# Cable; TV does not show anything



## amir974 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello

I was wondering whether in North America (Canada) people use Antena to receive programs on TV or not? Could you please explain how they receive programs? Only with a cable? How does it work? Also could you please let me know what we are supposed to do when we do not receive any programs on TV; I guess first I need to check coax cable to see whether it is connected properly or not and what else can I do...?

You help is appreciated.


----------



## amir974 (Jan 6, 2012)

amir974 said:


> Hello
> 
> I was wondering whether in North America (Canada) people use Antena to receive programs on TV or not? Could you please explain how they receive programs? Only with a cable? How does it work? Also could you please let me know what we are supposed to do when we do not receive any programs on TV; I guess first I need to check coax cable to see whether it is connected properly or not and what else can I do...?
> 
> You help is appreciated.


Can anybody help me please?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi amir974


In north America the use of T.V antennas to receive broadcast signals are no longer in use. The analogue system has been replaced with digital because companies cut down on equipment costs to keep up with advances in technology. 



The way an antenna works is that its made with different conductive materials that enable it to receive signals at specific frequencies. In an analogue system these signals travel through the air which anyone could pick up, but in a digital system it requires cables to go from point A to point B. Satellite dishes on the other hand use microwaves which are completely different from analogue or digital. 



To receive signals from your antenna you have to take into account the distance you are to nearest transmitter, the length of the cable used from your antenna to your set. The longer the cable from your antenna to the set the greater the loss of the t.v signals. The best way to compensate this problem is raising your antenna as high as you could, the higher your antenna is the better the reception.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you will have to get a digital antenna. And your tv must be digital compatible. If you have an older tv, you may need a digital converter. 

Once installed you will have to manually point the antenna and let it scan until you can pickup the most channels.


----------

